# you have to turn on the switch for the heating



## K2R

Hola:

Tengo una duda sobre esta traducción española:
_When you get there, you have to turn on the switch for the heating >
Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor para la calefacción.
_
En mi opinión la frase española  no es completa: falta una palabra.

¿Cuál es la traducción correcta?

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

A mí me parece perfecta la traducción. En tu opinión, ¿qué palabra falta?


----------



## Kevin R

.....para arrancar la calefaccion?


----------



## duvija

For me 'deberá darle' doesn't mean anything . I would need 'deberá prender/deberá apretar el botón, mover la perilla etc.'


----------



## chamyto

Hola, la frase es correctísima, al menos en este lugar del mundo. En este caso, se sobreentiende que hay que dar al botón de encendido de la calefacción.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> For me 'deberá darle' doesn't mean anything . I would need 'deberá prender/deberá apretar el botón, mover la perilla etc.'


I'm surprised. "Darle al interruptor" is "push the switch" or "turn it on"


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> I'm surprised. "Darle al interruptor" is "push the switch" or "turn it on"



Not for us.  With "darle" just by itself, we would ask 'darle qué'? I believe this is Spain vs. Who knows where else.


----------



## K2R

Peterdg said:


> A mí me parece perfecta la traducción. En tu opinión, ¿qué palabra falta?



En mi opinión falta el complemento directo: ¿Qué se debe darle al interruptor? 
Quizás la frase es una construcción intransitiva (= no hay un complemento directo): darle al interruptor = to turn it on.
Un ejemplo:
*I turn it on = Le doy al interruptor*
¿Es correcto así?



Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En _darle a algo_ no falta absolutamente nada. Intransitivo. Es una expresión coloquial y se usa bastante por estos lares.

Diría, por ejemplo: _Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor de la calefacción/que pone en marcha la calefacción. Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor para poner en marcha/encender la calefacción. Cuando llegue, ponga en marcha la calefacción.

_Saludos.


----------



## K2R

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Quisiera saber si también es posible el uso con *para*:
_Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor* para* la calefacción.
_
Un saludo


----------



## Cubiyo

A mí me suena más natural la frase con *de*
_
Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor *de *la calefacción.
_
Sin embargo, el futuro simple no me parece muy natural. Dependiendo del contexto, usaría uno de estos tres:

-Para una *o**rden: dar* en *imperativo:
*_Cuando llegue, *dele* al interruptor de la calefacción.

_-Para un *consejo *(advice)*: deber *en *condicional*: 
_Cuando llegue, *debería darle* al interruptor de la calefacción.

_-Para un *procedimiento* (telling someone how to do it): *deber* en *imperativo:
*_Cuando llegue, *debe darle* al interruptor de la calefacción._Hope it helps!


----------



## duvija

Please, any Latinoamericans? we wouldn't use 'darle' all by itself. It's one of the uses of 'dar' we don't share with Spain.


----------



## SevenDays

I hear you; my brain (and its few remaining neurons) can't quite go with just "darle;" we (them neurons and moi) need something added (darle...¿que? ¿un golpecito, una patada?). But it can all be explained, I think, by the fact that I'm on this side (the Latin American side) of the pond.
Cheers


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Please, any Latinoamericans? we wouldn't use 'darle' all by itself. It's one of the uses of 'dar' we don't share with Spain.


Por aquí tampoco se usaría _darle al interruptor_. Ese uso de _darle a algo_ sin complemento directo suena extraño aquí. Dan ganas de preguntar _¿Qué le doy al interruptor?_ Probablemente el origen de esta expresión está en la elipsis de un sustantivo que expresa la acción de que se trata, por ejemplo, _un giro_.
Quizá, expresiones más normales aquí serían algo como _accione el interruptor_, _gire el interruptor_, _presione el interruptor_, etc.


----------



## Cubiyo

duvija said:


> Please, any Latinoamericans? we wouldn't use 'darle' all by itself. It's one of the uses of 'dar' we don't share with Spain.





SevenDays said:


> I hear you; my brain (and its few remaining neurons) can't quite go with just "darle"





Aviador said:


> Por aquí tampoco se usaría _darle al interruptor_.



Yes, that's the plurality of Spanish! If you're going to talk to a Spanish person, use _*darle* al interruptor._ For us the rest of the verbs suggested here like _*prender,*_ _*apretar, accionar *_or_* presionar* el interruptor_ sound quite strange, and we immediately know that this person doesn't come from Spain . Otherwise, if you're going to talk to a Latin American person, use these verbs


----------



## Rubns

Con calefacción lo normal por aquí es decir: pon/enciende la calefacción. En cuanto a la frase del OP: "dale al interruptor para encender la calefacción". 

Supongo que una frase más neutral para todo el mundo hispanohablante podría ser: "presiona/acciona/pulsa el interruptor para encender la calefacción". Aunque como dice Cubiyo, por aquí sonaría raro no decir "dale".

¡Saludos!


----------



## Perrito

Quizás una idea más neutra sería: "pulsar el interruptor."  ¿Qué decís/dicen? 

Perrito


----------



## blasita

K2R said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a todos! Quisiera saber si también es posible el uso con *para*:
> _Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor* para* la calefacción._


Como ya dije, tal cual está esta oración yo usaría _de_ y no _para_.

Tendrás que decidir para dónde quieres la traducción. Si es para España, puedes emplear tranquilamente "darle"; si no así, no lo hagas. Hay otras opciones que ya han dado otros compañeros.


----------



## duvija

Uf, qué alivio! Al menos sabemos que es regional (y no mi vieja estupidez...)


----------



## SolAguila

duvija said:


> Uf, qué alivio! Al menos sabemos que es regional (y no mi vieja estupidez...)



Creo que tanto en su país como otros países de América Latina se usa prender / apretar, como por ejemplo en México siempre escucho prender... pues, para mí el idioma cervantino es muy diverso y es centrifugal.


----------



## Cubiyo

Perrito said:


> Quizás una idea más neutra sería: "pulsar el interruptor."  ¿Qué decís/dicen?



En mi opinión, o al menos en España, _pulsar el interruptor_ no es nada común.
Sin embargo, _pulsar el *botón* _es común en el lenguaje formal y en el lenguaje escrito, pero en el lenguaje hablado coloquial también es más usado _darle al botón_.


----------



## K2R

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> En _darle a algo_ no falta absolutamente nada. Intransitivo. Es una expresión coloquial y se usa bastante por estos lares.
> 
> Diría, por ejemplo: _Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor de la calefacción/que pone en marcha la calefacción. Cuando llegue, deberá darle al interruptor para poner en marcha/encender la calefacción. Cuando llegue, ponga en marcha la calefacción.
> 
> _Saludos.



¡Muchas gracias! Creo que se sobreentiende _la corriente eléctrica_:

_Deberá darle [la corriente eléctrica] al interruptor de la calefacción.
_
¿Es así?

Un saludo


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think what you're "dándole" is electricity but a push or some other kind of "golpe"-type motion. But I'm not a native.

Can't you just say "prender la calefacción con el interruptor"?


----------



## Cubiyo

k-in-sc said:


> I don't think what you're "dándole" is electricity but a push or some other kind of "golpe"-type motion. But I'm not a native.
> 
> Can't you just say "prender la calefacción con el interruptor"?



You're right. With "darle" in Spanish-Spain we mean "push" or "hit".

You can say "encender(iberian)/prender(LAm) la calefacción con el interruptor", although it doesn't sound very natural for my Iberian ear. "Encender la calefacción dándole al interruptor (ib)" or I think "Prender la calefacción accionando el interruptor (LAm)" sound better to me.


----------



## duvija

Now it's clear. It's used only in Spain (didn't see/hear anybody else using it). Fine if you're there, otherwise, make it transitive with an object.


----------



## blasita

K2R said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Creo que se sobreentiende _la corriente eléctrica_:
> 
> _Deberá darle [la corriente eléctrica] al interruptor de la calefacción.
> _
> ¿Es así?


Hola de nuevo, K2R. En realidad no se tiene que sobrentender nada. _Dar(le)_ _a algo_ es una expresión coloquial que se usa para decir _encender/presionar/pulsar/accionar_, etc. algo. Pienso que quizás estas dos definiciones pueden estar cerca y ser útiles: 





> dar. Manejar la llave o dispositivo adecuado para dejar salir algo que viene por tubos o cables: ‘Da la luz. No des el gas hasta que tengas la cerilla encendida’.  Abrir, encender. (_DUE de María Moliner_)





> dar. 46. intr. coloq. Accionar cualquier mecanismo u objeto. _Darle Al martillo_ (_DRAE_).


----------



## K2R

¡Muchas gracias, blasita!


----------



## duvija

blasita said:


> Hola de nuevo, K2R. En realidad no se tiene que sobrentender nada. _Dar(le)_ _a algo_ es una expresión coloquial que se usa para decir _encender/presionar/pulsar/accionar_, etc. algo. Pienso que quizás estas dos definiciones pueden estar cerca y ser útiles:



Creo que es solamente en España. En serio, nunca escuché 'darle al gas' . Tal vez podría imaginarme lo que es, pero con enormes dudas y tratando de no meter los dedos en ningún lado, por las dudas.


----------

